# Smackdown SPOILERS for 4/2



## Loudon Wainwright (Jul 23, 2014)

*Re: Main Event + Smackdown SPOILERS for 4/2*

Hopefully my boy Curtis Axel gains some momentum on the road to Axtreme Rules.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Main Event + Smackdown SPOILERS for 4/2*

Nothing on wrestlinginc yet  hopefully soon.


----------



## Vixxxenn (Dec 12, 2014)

*Re: Main Event + Smackdown SPOILERS for 4/2*

its a west coast show so spoilers probably won't be posted till later tonight i'm here waiting outside the arena right now


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Main Event + Smackdown SPOILERS for 4/2*



Vixxxenn said:


> its a west coast show so spoilers probably won't be posted till later tonight i'm here waiting outside the arena right now


Thank you, what time does it start then ET?


----------



## Vixxxenn (Dec 12, 2014)

*Re: Main Event + Smackdown SPOILERS for 4/2*

well the people told me 10 et 7 west coast time


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Main Event + Smackdown SPOILERS for 4/2*

[hide][/hide]


Vixxxenn said:


> well the people told me 10 et 7 west coast time


Thank ya xxx think i'll go to sleep instead of waiting up for these tonight, it's too late to stay up.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: Main Event + Smackdown SPOILERS for 4/2*



> Sheamus beat Wade, Bryan and Ziggler for the IC championship when the tag match between the four was turned into a fatal four way match for the IC championship by Stephanie


God damn it.


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

*Re: Main Event + Smackdown SPOILERS for 4/2*

How stupid of someone to try a trolling attempt when the show didn't even started yet


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: Main Event + Smackdown SPOILERS for 4/2*

I swear barrett better had been the one pinned -_-

Edit: not legit?


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: Main Event + Smackdown SPOILERS for 4/2*

^^^

He wasn't serious.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: Main Event + Smackdown SPOILERS for 4/2*



Wynter said:


> I swear barrett better had been the one pinned -_-


----------



## SaviorBeeRad™ (Nov 29, 2008)

*Re: Main Event + Smackdown SPOILERS for 4/2*

lolol


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: Main Event + Smackdown SPOILERS for 4/2*

Doubt they'll be taking the IC Title off D-Bry anytime soon, considering they put it on him to elevate the title. It doesn't have much value right now, so it'll just be a prop to anybody else at this point.

IMO, he should keep it until the Royal Rumble, if not WM32 or longer. Lose at rumble if they have him win the rumble, otherwise hold the title for over a year until somebody like Kevin Owens, Hideo Itami, or Finn Balor are called up and ready for it. MAYBE have Neville get it from him, but I'm not too high Neville, so he'd be my last choice.


----------



## Vixxxenn (Dec 12, 2014)

*Re: Main Event + Smackdown SPOILERS for 4/2*

their just letting ppl in now the show hasn't even started yet and besides we all know they tape main event b4 smackdown


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: Main Event + Smackdown SPOILERS for 4/2*



Wynter said:


> I swear barrett better had been the one pinned -_-
> 
> Edit: not legit?


Lmao


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

*Re: Main Event + Smackdown SPOILERS for 4/2*

I think Bryan will lose the title against someone who will actually benefit from defeating a top star same with cena
Maybe nevelle or a debuting itami or zayn or balor
Same with cena


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: Main Event + Smackdown SPOILERS for 4/2*



the fox said:


> I think Bryan will lose the title against someone who will actually benefit from defeating a top star same with cena
> Maybe nevelle or a debuting itami or zayn or balor
> Same with cena


They should not just be handed the title to debut with, they need to build these guys up on WWE TV (not NXT) before feuding for these titles, otherwise it is just wasting time elevating them shen they'd end up falling into the same trap of not giving those titles the right attention.

Having new guys take the titles before establishing them to th casuals would he a mistake, IMO. Especially handing them wins over Bryan and Cena.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Main Event + Smackdown SPOILERS for 4/2*

Main event starting with Thwagth and Thtardutht


----------



## Loudon Wainwright (Jul 23, 2014)

*Re: Main Event + Smackdown SPOILERS for 4/2*

Swagger better not be jobbing to Stardust. fpalm


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Main Event + Smackdown SPOILERS for 4/2*



Loudon Wainwright said:


> Swagger better not be jobbing to Stardust. fpalm


You know he is pal, you just know he is.  at least it's stardust and not fucking fandango as will happen on superstars ...


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Main Event + Smackdown SPOILERS for 4/2*



> Stardust gets the win by pinfall.


yep


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: Main Event + Smackdown SPOILERS for 4/2*

Stardust wins.

:draper2


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

*Re: Main Event + Smackdown SPOILERS for 4/2*

To be fair, Stardust needs some wins.


----------



## Vixxxenn (Dec 12, 2014)

*Re: Main Event + Smackdown SPOILERS for 4/2*

swagger has no one to blame but himself shouldn't haven been smokin da ganja


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Main Event + Smackdown SPOILERS for 4/2*

:fuckthis

Swagger's career is done. How the fuck this goofy motherfucker has been so intense in his matches and so happy and optimistic in interviews is fucking beyond me.



Vixxxenn said:


> swagger has no one to blame but himself shouldn't haven been smokin da ganja


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Main Event + Smackdown SPOILERS for 4/2*

Damn losing to stardust is bottom of the card material.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: Main Event + Smackdown SPOILERS for 4/2*



Vixxxenn said:


> swagger has no one to blame but himself shouldn't haven been smokin da ganja


So that's where he was when Wiz Khalifa & Snoop Dogg guest starred :maury


----------



## gl83 (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: Main Event + Smackdown SPOILERS for 4/2*



IDONTSHIV said:


> Damn losing to stardust is bottom of the card material.



Can't be worse than losing to Fandango?


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Main Event + Smackdown SPOILERS for 4/2*

Swagger's literally replaced Ryder.

This is honestly disgusting this company can literally eat it's own ass.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Main Event + Smackdown SPOILERS for 4/2*



gl83 said:


> Can't be worse than losing to Fandango?


That's the next guy to beat Swagger.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Main Event + Smackdown SPOILERS for 4/2*

The most popular diva should not be on main event. I swear if they downgrade her again after this huge few months shes had then idk.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

*Re: Main Event + Smackdown SPOILERS for 4/2*



IDONTSHIV said:


> That's the next guy to beat Swagger.


He's _been_ beating Swagger.

If they didn't want him to go over Rusev, he still should have been heavily featured. People started to really enjoy him as a face during their feud.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Main Event + Smackdown SPOILERS for 4/2*



Soul Cat said:


> He's _been_ beating Swagger.


You know the wink was meant to show he was teasing, right?

Soul Cat doing all he can to bury that sword deeper into my soul. :cry

No one on this roster has it as bad as Swagger. Sigh.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: Main Event + Smackdown SPOILERS for 4/2*



Jack Thwagger said:


> Swagger's literally replaced Ryder.
> 
> This is honestly disgusting this company can literally eat it's own ass.


Shit at least Swaggs gets decent TV time, Ryder only appears once in a blue moon if that...


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Main Event + Smackdown SPOILERS for 4/2*



Jack Thwagger said:


> You know the wink was meant to show he was teasing, right?
> 
> Soul Cat doing all he can to bury that sword deeper into my soul. :cry
> 
> No one on this roster has it as bad as Swagger. Sigh.


No teasing lovely girl, he beats him on Superstars. You know that though eh?


----------



## Vixxxenn (Dec 12, 2014)

*Re: Main Event + Smackdown SPOILERS for 4/2*

Paige and Emma vs. Summer Rae and Cameron. Emma got beat down most of the match but Paige got the hot tag and made Cameron tap out to the PTO.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Main Event + Smackdown SPOILERS for 4/2*



Dragonballfan said:


> Shit at least Swaggs gets decent TV time, Ryder only appears once in a blue moon if that...


And yet he's won more matches than Swagger has this past month. 

And no, he doesn't get tv time. ME and Superstars are not aired on tv.



Phaedra said:


> No teasing lovely girl, he beats him on Superstars. You know that though eh?


Yes I fucking know it.

Teasing as in he was teasing something that already happened, but pretending it didn't yet...multiple times.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

*Re: Main Event + Smackdown SPOILERS for 4/2*

I actually legit think Shivvy didn't know. :lmao


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: Main Event + Smackdown SPOILERS for 4/2*

Hoping for a couple decent matches on SD. Please stop putting Zigs vs Bryan already!!!


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Main Event + Smackdown SPOILERS for 4/2*



Jack Thwagger said:


> And yet he's won more matches than Swagger has this past month.
> 
> And no, he doesn't get tv time. ME and Superstars are not aired on tv.
> 
> ...


No time for teasing this is a serious matter lol. Don't worry we're hugging in the metaphorical corner of the wrestlingforum ... our boys are getting destroyed. Swagger has a lot to be happy about though, he's having another wee baba and I suppose you'll put up with shit at work if you've got a family to feed.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Main Event + Smackdown SPOILERS for 4/2*



Phaedra said:


> No time for teasing this is a serious matter lol. Don't worry we're hugging in the metaphorical corner of the wrestlingforum ... our boys are getting destroyed. Swagger has a lot to be happy about though, he's having another wee baba and I suppose you'll put up with shit at work if you've got a family to feed.


Lol please do not compare Ambrose's booking to Swagger's.

Maybe he's taking a lighter schedule to be around for the next baby and that's why he's not being put into any angles...but that still doesn't explain the jobbing on secondary shows.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: Main Event + Smackdown SPOILERS for 4/2*



the fox said:


> I think Bryan will lose the title against someone who will actually benefit from defeating a top star same with cena
> Maybe nevelle or a debuting itami or zayn or balor
> Same with cena


Would def go with Itami. Him vs Bryan @ Summerslam this year for the title.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: Main Event + Smackdown SPOILERS for 4/2*



Londrick said:


> Would def go with Itami. Him vs Bryan @ Summerslam this year for the title.


Knowing WWE it will be Sheamus vs. Bryan match #5000000


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

*Re: Main Event + Smackdown SPOILERS for 4/2*



Jack Thwagger said:


> Lol please do not compare Ambrose's booking to Swagger's.


Ambrose kicked out of an AA against John Cena last night. Only AA Swagger would get involves alcohol. :eagle

(And that's a joke about his awful booking, not anything else. I just thought it was funny.)


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Main Event + Smackdown SPOILERS for 4/2*



Soul Cat said:


> I actually legit think Shivvy didn't know. :lmao


:shrug I am mysterious in that way.

I feel badly for Swagger. I remember when Bryan had that losing streak but this is ridiculous. Swagger had a long losing streak, they let him start winning, he got high, and now he has plummeted to the ground faster than Icarus. I have nothing but sympy for his fans.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Main Event + Smackdown SPOILERS for 4/2*



Soul Cat said:


> Ambrose kicked out of an AA against John Cena last night. Only AA Swagger would get involves alcohol. :eagle
> 
> (And that's a joke about his awful booking, not anything else. I just thought it was funny.)


He's Jack Swagger, not Kurt Angle. 8*D


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: Main Event + Smackdown SPOILERS for 4/2*

No more spoilers?

Fuck the West Coast. Only good thing about it was 2Pac and he wasn't even from the West Coast :hayden3


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

*Re: Main Event + Smackdown SPOILERS for 4/2*



Jack Thwagger said:


> He's Jack Swagger, not Kurt Angle. 8*D


I have resorted to humor because I can't bother to care enough that it will change. It is what it is. But he deserves better.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Main Event + Smackdown SPOILERS for 4/2*

As a Sandow and Barrett mark, I feel the Swagger marks pain (and I like Swagger myself).


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: Main Event + Smackdown SPOILERS for 4/2*

I wondered why I couldn't find anything on twitter.


----------



## Vixxxenn (Dec 12, 2014)

*Re: Main Event + Smackdown SPOILERS for 4/2*

paige and emma beat summer rae and Cameron paige made Cameron tap out to the pto 
Sin Cara and Kalisto vs. The Ascension is next


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: Main Event + Smackdown SPOILERS for 4/2*



Jack Thwagger said:


> He's Jack Swagger, not Kurt Angle. 8*D


:toast :toast


----------



## Vixxxenn (Dec 12, 2014)

*Re: Main Event + Smackdown SPOILERS for 4/2*

lucha dragons beat the ascension with there double team finisher

The New Day came out and Big E referred to Fresno as San Jose. The Prime Time Players came out and Titus O'Neil corrected Big E.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Main Event + Smackdown SPOILERS for 4/2*



#BadNewsSanta said:


> As a Sandow and Barrett mark, I feel the Swagger marks pain (and I like Swagger myself).


Barrett's constantly been in the IC title picture and given ample promo time.

Albeit, Sandow had it bad but he always had a chance to show off his talents and maintained a strong presence on WWE entertainment.

Swagger's literally doing nothing. Nothing is comparable to him except maybe Ryder, but even then Swagger's a company man who keeps his mouth shut without being a pushover...and yet he's punished.



Soul Cat said:


> I have resorted to humor because I can't bother to care enough that it will change. It is what it is. But he deserves better.


Yeah, I know you're not a Swagger fan.

It still enrages me, though. I don't know why, I should know by now nothing gets better for him.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: Main Event + Smackdown SPOILERS for 4/2*

Paige and Emma is one strange team... Probably more strange than AJ & Paige


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

*Re: Main Event + Smackdown SPOILERS for 4/2*



Jack Thwagger said:


> Yeah, I know you're not a Swagger fan.


But I am. Just not extremely so. Won't support him like I do Ziggler, but I enjoy it when he's actually given material.


----------



## Shenroe (Jul 18, 2013)

*Re: Main Event + Smackdown SPOILERS for 4/2*

Stop talking about Swaggs and give us spoilers. FFS, 6 pages and 93% about Swaggy.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Main Event + Smackdown SPOILERS for 4/2*



Soul Cat said:


> But I am. Just not extremely so.


Well, you got Ziggler and Bryan in which you are, so.

Never knew that, you usually seem to be either putting him down or ignoring him.



Shenroe said:


> Stop talking about Swaggs and give us spoilers. FFS, 6 pages and 93% about Swaggy.


Yes, I'll conveniently teleport myself to the fucking arena and give you a play by play of the matches. :kobe

This thread is for discussion of the spoilers and those involved with it and the implications of them. That includes Swagger.


----------



## Vixxxenn (Dec 12, 2014)

*Re: Main Event + Smackdown SPOILERS for 4/2*

i'm posting spoilers just keep checking the pages


----------



## Vixxxenn (Dec 12, 2014)

*Re: Main Event + Smackdown SPOILERS for 4/2*

Titus and Darren Young beat Xavier Woods and Big E with Kofi Kingston at ringside. odd matchup to say the least..


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

*Re: Main Event + Smackdown SPOILERS for 4/2*



Jack Thwagger said:


> Well, you got Ziggler and Bryan in which you are, so.
> 
> Never knew that, you usually seem to be either putting him down or ignoring him.


He's jobbing out to every wrestler in the company. It makes it better when you're able to joke about it. It doesn't bother me too much anymore. Like I said, it is what it is. Won't lose sleep over it. But I get that he's your favorite, so it's different. I get pissy sometimes when Ziggler gets screwed over in my mind.


----------



## Vixxxenn (Dec 12, 2014)

*Re: Main Event + Smackdown SPOILERS for 4/2*

main event results

stardust beat jack swagger
paige and emma beat summer rae and Cameron paige made Cameron tap out to the PTO
sin cara and kalisto beat the ascension the lucha dragons hit there tag finisher for the win
the primetime players beat Xavier woods and big e with kofi at ringside


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: Main Event + Smackdown SPOILERS for 4/2*



Vixxxenn said:


> Titus and Darren Young beat Xavier Woods and Big E with Kofi Kingston at ringside. odd matchup to say the least..


Finally WWE putting the real teams over, why the fuck wasn't PTP in the tag match at WM instead of New Day?


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Main Event + Smackdown SPOILERS for 4/2*



Soul Cat said:


> He's jobbing out to every wrestler in the company. *It makes it better when you're able to joke about it.* It doesn't bother me too much anymore. Like I said, it is what it is. Won't lose sleep over it. But I get that he's your favorite, so it's different. I get pissy sometimes when Ziggler gets screwed over in my mind.


Not really, but I'll take your word for it.


----------



## Vixxxenn (Dec 12, 2014)

*Re: Main Event + Smackdown SPOILERS for 4/2*

wwe champ seth rollins just came out to kick off smackdown


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: Main Event + Smackdown SPOILERS for 4/2*

Yes finally :mark:

DA CHAMP is here :rollins


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: Main Event + Smackdown SPOILERS for 4/2*

Maybe this is the celebration we had hoped for?


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: Main Event + Smackdown SPOILERS for 4/2*



Vixxxenn said:


> wwe champ seth rollins just came out to kick off smackdown


:yes :yes :yes


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: Main Event + Smackdown SPOILERS for 4/2*

I can't believe I am hanging out here relying on someone who is outside the arena for spoilers.


----------



## Vixxxenn (Dec 12, 2014)

*Re: Main Event + Smackdown SPOILERS for 4/2*

Rollins came out with Kane, Big Show, Joey Mercury and Jamie Noble for a promo in the ring but he's interrupted by Randy Orton. Orton said he's still owed a title shot and talks trash about The Authority. Kane makes a match - Orton vs. Show.

* Orton vs. Show starts right now. Orton wins by DQ after Kane, Noble and Mercury attack him as he was going for the RKO. Rollins comes in and Orton gets some offense in but Kane chokeslams him. Ryback runs out for the save and Rollins runs off. Ryback takes out Kane, Noble and Mercury


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Main Event + Smackdown SPOILERS for 4/2*

Naomi :lmao


----------



## Vixxxenn (Dec 12, 2014)

*Re: Main Event + Smackdown SPOILERS for 4/2*

Naomi's gotten a lot better over time needs some new intro music btw


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: Main Event + Smackdown SPOILERS for 4/2*

Can we keep Kane, Show etc. busy with Ryback and whoever so they keep their old asses out of the main event? 

When will it end? :jose


----------



## Vixxxenn (Dec 12, 2014)

*Re: Main Event + Smackdown SPOILERS for 4/2*

it'd be cool if they brought up baron corbin and have him take out show and kane the dude is a beast


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: Main Event + Smackdown SPOILERS for 4/2*

Rollins vs. Orton at Extreme Rules for the title. Stip not announced.


----------



## funnyfaces1 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Main Event + Smackdown SPOILERS for 4/2*

Very good choice of a first title defense for Rollins. Credible and over opponent, and a match that the Chicago crowd will be hot for.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Main Event + Smackdown SPOILERS for 4/2*



HHHGame78 said:


> Rollins vs. Orton at Extreme Rules for the title. Stip not announced.


:mark:

Awesome. If their WM match is any indication, it'll be a really good match.


----------



## Vixxxenn (Dec 12, 2014)

*Re: Main Event + Smackdown SPOILERS for 4/2*

naomi beat natalya
looks like we're getting rollins vs orton for extreme rules 
ambrose vs luke harper later
interview with reigns the crowd booed the crap out of him lol
miz beat r-truth mizdow came out after the match and laid him with a skull crushing finale so mizdow and miz is a lock for extreme rules


----------



## dragonpiece (Mar 9, 2015)

*Re: Main Event + Smackdown SPOILERS for 4/2*

So we have another month with no Reigns with the title, lets enjoy it while we can folks


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Main Event + Smackdown SPOILERS for 4/2*



Vixxxenn said:


> naomi beat natalya
> looks like we're getting rollins vs orton for extreme rules
> ambrose vs luke harper later
> interview with reigns the crowd booed the crap out of him lol
> miz beat r-truth mizdow came out after the match and laid him with a skull crushing finale so mizdow and miz is a lock for extreme rules


Reigns getting booed hard on SD? It's officially time for a character change.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Main Event + Smackdown SPOILERS for 4/2*



ShowStopper said:


> Reigns getting booed hard on SD? It's officially time for a character change.


He does need a character change, but I'm not taking into reactions of post Mania crowds. I'm going to see how the crowds react to him starting with RAW on Monday.

I still want a Roman heel turn. I'm not sure why that's so hard for Vince to just make happen.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Main Event + Smackdown SPOILERS for 4/2*

Reigns vs Sheamus at ER I'm guessing?


----------



## Vixxxenn (Dec 12, 2014)

*Re: Main Event + Smackdown SPOILERS for 4/2*

they need to turn him heel I thought they did it at mania but apparently not from what we saw during raw


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Main Event + Smackdown SPOILERS for 4/2*



Empress said:


> He does need a character change, but I'm not taking into reactions of post Mania crowds. I'm going to see how the crowds react to him starting with RAW on Monday.


I don't count SD post Mania, tbh. Raw after WM, yes. But not the B show. That's kind of alarming to me.


----------



## Vixxxenn (Dec 12, 2014)

*Re: Main Event + Smackdown SPOILERS for 4/2*

mizdow v miz
rollins v orton
nikki vs naomi aj & paige
sheamus v bryan for extreme rules?


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

*Re: Main Event + Smackdown SPOILERS for 4/2*



THANOS said:


> Reigns vs Sheamus at ER I'm guessing?


That'd be a good match for Roman, but I think it'll be a fatal four way (Bryan, Ziggler, Sheamus, Barrett) for the IC title at ER.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Main Event + Smackdown SPOILERS for 4/2*

Reigns vs Wyatt? Either that or Ryback & Reigns vs Kane & Big Show in A Gimmick Match


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Main Event + Smackdown SPOILERS for 4/2*



Empress said:


> He does need a character change, but I'm not taking into reactions of post Mania crowds. I'm going to see how the crowds react to him starting with RAW on Monday.
> 
> I still want a Roman heel turn. I'm not sure why that's so hard for Vince to just make happen.


His tv reactions have mostly been unfavorable since his match with Bryan. It seems to be a trend. I dpnt think he gained any respect from getting that beating, but you wont be able to get a true reading because these are the smarkiest crowds you can get.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Main Event + Smackdown SPOILERS for 4/2*



Empress said:


> He does need a character change, but I'm not taking into reactions of post Mania crowds. I'm going to see how the crowds react to him starting with RAW on Monday.
> 
> I still want a Roman heel turn. I'm not sure why that's so hard for Vince to just make happen.




















Well here's where RAW will be the next couple months, so let's analyse his likely reactions.

Texas (Mixed), London (Universal boos), all New York cities (mostly boos), Montreal (mostly boos)

He'll likely get a positive reaction in Cincinnati, Green Bay, and Richmond though.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Main Event + Smackdown SPOILERS for 4/2*

London is going to be be very brutal for Reigns (RAW & SD). Damn.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Main Event + Smackdown SPOILERS for 4/2*



IDONTSHIV said:


> His tv reactions have mostly been unfavorable since his match with Bryan. It seems to be a trend. I dpnt think he gained any respect from getting that beating, but you wont be able to get a true reading because these are the smarkiest crowds you can get.


They were a mixed bag. But I'm not going to judge how the audience reacts to him post Mania until the WWE is away from this post Mania crowd. I have a friend who attended WM 31 and RAW. He said they tried to get a "Let's Go Roman" chant going. 

But if the booing continues, they should stop messing around and turn him heel.

I read a spoiler that it's Rollins/Orton at Extreme Rules. Wonder where this leaves Reigns.


----------



## Vixxxenn (Dec 12, 2014)

*Re: Main Event + Smackdown SPOILERS for 4/2*

reigns versus kane at extreme rules im calling it right now


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Main Event + Smackdown SPOILERS for 4/2*

Thanks @THANOS

Ugh at Kane vs. Reigns at Extreme Reigns. I'm dreading the thought.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Main Event + Smackdown SPOILERS for 4/2*

Reigns vs Kane vs Big Show. The Big Dog vs The largest dogs in the yard! :mark:


----------



## Vixxxenn (Dec 12, 2014)

*Re: Main Event + Smackdown SPOILERS for 4/2*

cena just came out and got a huge pop I hate this place!!


----------



## funnyfaces1 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Main Event + Smackdown SPOILERS for 4/2*

Oh for the love of Allah, all of those are smarky crowds.


----------



## Vixxxenn (Dec 12, 2014)

*Re: Main Event + Smackdown SPOILERS for 4/2*

cena versus rusev at extreme rules the burial of rusev shall resume


----------



## JimCornette (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: Main Event + Smackdown SPOILERS for 4/2*

* John Cena comes out to a huge pop. Cena says he will put the united States Title on the line every week through an open challenge. Rusev interrupts and comes out with Lana. Rusev says he didn't lose at WrestleMania and he should still be champion. Rusev says he will crush Cena at Extreme Rules. Cena fires back and says he will fight Rusev right now. Rusev goes to make a Russian flag drop but nothing happens. Cena then makes an American flag drop and gets a huge pop, no "Cena sucks" chants.


----------



## Vixxxenn (Dec 12, 2014)

*Re: Main Event + Smackdown SPOILERS for 4/2*

glad there booking these matches early so the fued can continue and not wait to the last second like they usually do


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Main Event + Smackdown SPOILERS for 4/2*



Vixxxenn said:


> cena just came out and got a huge pop I hate this place!!


Now THAT is telling. Cena gets a huge pop and Reigns is heavily booed? Wow..


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: Main Event + Smackdown SPOILERS for 4/2*

Midcard Cena getting the fans back on his side :drose


----------



## funnyfaces1 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Main Event + Smackdown SPOILERS for 4/2*

This actually sounds like a good Smackdown with lots of storyline progression.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Main Event + Smackdown SPOILERS for 4/2*

I like how Cena gets cheered but Reigns still gets booed. :lol


----------



## FiniteDifference (Apr 1, 2015)

*Re: Main Event + Smackdown SPOILERS for 4/2*



Empress said:


> They were a mixed bag. But I'm not going to judge how the audience reacts to him post Mania until the WWE is away from this post Mania crowd. I have a friend who attended WM 31 and RAW. He said they tried to get a "Let's Go Roman" chant going.
> 
> But if the booing continues, they should stop messing around and turn him heel.
> 
> I read a spoiler that it's Rollins/Orton at Extreme Rules. Wonder where this leaves Reigns.


Cena came out to a huge pop and no "Cena sucks" chants. This isn't even a smarky crowd...

Not to mention that even smarks chanted "Cena is better" at Reigns last night at RAW.


----------



## Vixxxenn (Dec 12, 2014)

*Re: Main Event + Smackdown SPOILERS for 4/2*

cena v rusev
orton v rollins
mizdow v miz
bryan v ?
cesaro and kidd vs ?
nikki bella v naomi & ?


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Main Event + Smackdown SPOILERS for 4/2*



Jack Thwagger said:


> Barrett's constantly been in the IC title picture and *given ample promo time.*
> .


:lol No, unfortunately Barrett has not been given "ample promo time" since he stopped doing the podium Bad News shtick unless ample is defined as 20-30 seconds every few weeks or so and some time at the commentary booth in the last couple of weeks.

Barrett and Sandow were at several points treated as total jobbers like Swagger is now (in Barrett's case he still kind of is). Sandow's talent ultimately took what should've been nothing more than a temporary jobber gimmick and turned it into one of if not the most over act on the show outside of Bryan. Even then, WWE still isn't going full force with him and he'll probably be back to jobbing once this Miz feud is over with. And Barrett may be in the IC Title scene but that'll change at some point and then who knows where he'll go. I'm confident one or both of them will be in just as bad a position as Swagger is by the end of the year, if not worse.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Main Event + Smackdown SPOILERS for 4/2*

* Luke Harper vs. Dean Ambrose is next. Harper ended up putting Ambrose through the announcer table. Harper then argued with and shoved the EMT's before leaving. Ambrose was helped to the back.


----------



## ctorresc04 (Sep 16, 2013)

FiniteDifference said:


> Empress said:
> 
> 
> > They were a mixed bag. But I'm not going to judge how the audience reacts to him post Mania until the WWE is away from this post Mania crowd. I have a friend who attended WM 31 and RAW. He said they tried to get a "Let's Go Roman" chant going.
> ...


Reigns can face Big Show and Kane in a handicap match. They'd have Reigns go over to make him look dominant.

You could also do Reigns vs Ryback, which would be interesting to book.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Main Event + Smackdown SPOILERS for 4/2*



Chrome said:


> I like how Cena gets cheered but Reigns still gets booed. :lol



The replacement superman isnt as good as the original version. :lmao


----------



## ctorresc04 (Sep 16, 2013)

JY57 said:


> * Luke Harper vs. Dean Ambrose is next. Harper ended up putting Ambrose through the announcer table. Harper then argued with and shoved the EMT's before leaving. Ambrose was helped to the back.


They've been foreshadowing a feud between them since even before Wrestlemania.

I still think down the line, Ambrose and Harper will become a tag team.


----------



## Vixxxenn (Dec 12, 2014)

*Re: Main Event + Smackdown SPOILERS for 4/2*

damn there really ruining ambrose seriously if he doesn't win MITB which I think he will you can't help but be pissed at creative over ruining a crowd and indie favorite


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Main Event + Smackdown SPOILERS for 4/2*



IDONTSHIV said:


> The replacement superman isnt as good as the original version. :lmao


Often imitated, never duplicated. :supercena


----------



## Vixxxenn (Dec 12, 2014)

*Re: Main Event + Smackdown SPOILERS for 4/2*

ambrose will win mitb but im still pissed at what their doing to him


----------



## MOBELS (Dec 29, 2010)

*Re: Main Event + Smackdown SPOILERS for 4/2*



JY57 said:


> * Luke Harper vs. Dean Ambrose is next. Harper ended up putting Ambrose through the announcer table. Harper then argued with and shoved the EMT's before leaving. Ambrose was helped to the back.


So Harper v Ambrose at Extreme Rules? At least Ambrose will most likely get the win and have a great match with Harper.

Also does anyone know if Cole is out there, or is he still selling the injury?


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Main Event + Smackdown SPOILERS for 4/2*



IDONTSHIV said:


> The replacement superman isnt as good as the original version. :lmao


Well it's true :lol, not really arguable either. Give Cena Reigns' character and the differences in ability would be very telling.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Main Event + Smackdown SPOILERS for 4/2*



Chrome said:


> Often imitated, never duplicated. :supercena


Reigns am truly Bizarro duplicate.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Main Event + Smackdown SPOILERS for 4/2*



mobels said:


> So Harper v Ambrose at Extreme Rules? At least Ambrose will most likely get the win and have a great match with Harper.
> 
> Also does anyone know if Cole is out there, or is he still selling the injury?


He who wins gets custody of the wife beater and jeans. :mark:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Main Event + Smackdown SPOILERS for 4/2*



THANOS said:


> Now THAT is telling. Cena gets a huge pop and Reigns is heavily booed? Wow..


If Cena got a pop, then you know this isn't the post Mania crowd.

Time for a huge character change for Reigns.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Main Event + Smackdown SPOILERS for 4/2*



IDONTSHIV said:


> He who wins gets custody of the wife beater and jeans. :mark:


And loser has to pay alimony payments in the form of food stamps and rusty forks :mark: :mark:


----------



## Vixxxenn (Dec 12, 2014)

*Re: Main Event + Smackdown SPOILERS for 4/2*

haha sheamus just came out and the place popped but then the "you look stupid" chants started up again lol


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

*Re: Main Event + Smackdown SPOILERS for 4/2*



IDONTSHIV said:


> He who wins gets custody of the wife beater and jeans. :mark:


I was literally about to post that. Harper to beat Ambrose in an attire vs attire match so Ambrose stops wearing those fucking jeans :mark:


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Main Event + Smackdown SPOILERS for 4/2*



ShowStopper said:


> If Cena got a pop, then you know this isn't the post Mania crowd.
> 
> Time for a huge character change for Reigns.


Yeah really. Are there any other live reports going around? It would be nice to get some extra assurance on these claims.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

*Re: Main Event + Smackdown SPOILERS for 4/2*

Ambrose is going to snap one of these days and turn heel.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Main Event + Smackdown SPOILERS for 4/2*



Vixxxenn said:


> haha sheamus just came out and the place popped but then the "you look stupid" chants started up again lol


Sweet they're catching on! :mark: :mark:


----------



## Vixxxenn (Dec 12, 2014)

*Re: Main Event + Smackdown SPOILERS for 4/2*

sheamus has a new entrance theme no more lobster head


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Main Event + Smackdown SPOILERS for 4/2*



Vixxxenn said:


> haha sheamus just came out and the place popped but then the "you look stupid" chants started up again lol


Be pretty funny if those caught on and every arena chanted that at him.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Main Event + Smackdown SPOILERS for 4/2*



Vixxxenn said:


> sheamus has a new entrance theme no more lobster head


Wow! Finally. Is it Irish sounding, and, more importantly, is it good?


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: Main Event + Smackdown SPOILERS for 4/2*

No more limes? :jose


Why can't they give Rollins a new theme FFS? Get rid of that jobber theme, he's your champion.


----------



## Vixxxenn (Dec 12, 2014)

*Re: Main Event + Smackdown SPOILERS for 4/2*

its an irish theme mostly just bagpipes and drums its not that bad its actually bearable lol


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Main Event + Smackdown SPOILERS for 4/2*



Vixxxenn said:


> sheamus has a new entrance theme no more lobster head


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO :mj2:mj2:mj2:mj2:mj2
I loved that theme song


----------



## Vixxxenn (Dec 12, 2014)

*Re: Main Event + Smackdown SPOILERS for 4/2*

sheamus entrance

https://twitter.com/TheNextBlGThing/status/583126735970942976/video/1


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Main Event + Smackdown SPOILERS for 4/2*

Sheamus should just use Finlay's old theme. 

Happy he got rid of that garbage, though.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Main Event + Smackdown SPOILERS for 4/2*



Raylan Givens said:


> No more limes? :jose
> 
> 
> Why can't they give Rollins a new theme FFS? Get rid of that jobber theme, he's your champion.


Alas there were too many limes. Oh the humanity!


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: Main Event + Smackdown SPOILERS for 4/2*

So when does the new IC Champ get to cut a promo?

Doesn't sound like he does even on Smackdown. Ugh


----------



## Vixxxenn (Dec 12, 2014)

*Re: Main Event + Smackdown SPOILERS for 4/2*

Daniel bryan just came out and got a huge reaction easily the best of the night


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Main Event + Smackdown SPOILERS for 4/2*

Bryan remains the true "face"of WWE. :yes


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Main Event + Smackdown SPOILERS for 4/2*



Vixxxenn said:


> sheamus entrance
> 
> https://twitter.com/TheNextBlGThing/status/583126735970942976/video/1


Thank you for posting all these spoilers. 

I like the new music. It's cool that they are retooling everything about him, from his character, appearance and music. I love a heel Sheamus.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Main Event + Smackdown SPOILERS for 4/2*



Vixxxenn said:


> Daniel bryan just came out and got a huge reaction easily the best of the night


What a surprise.


----------



## Vixxxenn (Dec 12, 2014)

*Re: Main Event + Smackdown SPOILERS for 4/2*

no tag team match bryan v sheamus right now


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Main Event + Smackdown SPOILERS for 4/2*

Is it a smark crowd when Cena is getting a huge face reaction?


----------



## Kyle_C_Haight (Jan 30, 2006)

*Re: Main Event + Smackdown SPOILERS for 4/2*

Perhaps they're just finally pleased that he's firmly out of the main event scene right now... and will likely do the United States title some good. Hopefully they book Daniel Bryan similarly with the Intercontinental title.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: Main Event + Smackdown SPOILERS for 4/2*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> *Sheamus should just use Finlay's old theme.
> *
> Happy he got rid of that garbage, though.


"My name is Sheamus and I look stupid!"


----------



## Vixxxenn (Dec 12, 2014)

*Re: Main Event + Smackdown SPOILERS for 4/2*

sheamus wins by count out after bad news barrett who was on commentary hit him with a bullhammer ref didn't see it and it ends with bryan ending the show in yes chants


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: Main Event + Smackdown SPOILERS for 4/2*



Vixxxenn said:


> no tag team match bryan v sheamus right now


Another wasted PPV match put on free TV.

They sure know how to sell those PPVs...

Bet Sheamus wins to make him a contender for the title because that is how they book the IC Chump.


----------



## Vixxxenn (Dec 12, 2014)

*Re: Main Event + Smackdown SPOILERS for 4/2*

surprised they scrapped the tag match and went with bryan v sheamus instead...


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: Main Event + Smackdown SPOILERS for 4/2*



DoubtGin said:


> Should start soon. Opening post will be edited.
> 
> Cena, Orton and Reigns were announced to appear on Smackdown. Probably not matches, though.
> 
> ...


Do me a favor and don't create a thread you are not going to stick around to update.

SD sounds awful too reading the spoilers.


----------



## Vixxxenn (Dec 12, 2014)

*Re: Main Event + Smackdown SPOILERS for 4/2*

bryan v sheamus v barrett at extreme rules possibly


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Main Event + Smackdown SPOILERS for 4/2*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/583126735970942976


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

Daniel Bryan never stands tall on television, even out of the Authority storyline he has to get beaten down to end his segments.

I am so annoyed with his booking. Same shit, different title.


----------



## Vixxxenn (Dec 12, 2014)

decent smackdown not great not bad either glad they progressed some stories some matches were made for extreme rules other than that nothing to write home about


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

> * Sheamus comes out to a huge pop that quickly turns to boos and a "you look stupid" chant. Sheamus embraces it. Daniel Bryan was out next to a huge pop for a non-title match. Bad News Barrett is on commentary. This was a very physical match with heat for Sheamus. Bryan got knocked to the floor and Barrett hit him with a Bullhammer when the referee wasn't looking. Sheamus won by count out and it looked like Bryan was busted open. Barrett left to boos and Bryan left to a big pop and "yes!" chants as SmackDown ends.


-


----------



## Kyle_C_Haight (Jan 30, 2006)

*Re: Main Event + Smackdown SPOILERS for 4/2*



Silent KEEL said:


> Bet Sheamus wins to make him a contender for the title because that is how they book the IC Chump.


He won by countout. That's a logical step to make him a number one contender for Extreme Rules. As long as Bryan pins him to retain the title, I see no problem here, if they are as determined to make the Intercontinental title mean something again as they are alleged to be.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Main Event + Smackdown SPOILERS for 4/2*



Kyle_C_Haight said:


> He won by countout. That's a logical step to make him a number one contender for Extreme Rules. As long as Bryan pins him to retain the title, I see no problem here, if they are as determined to make the Intercontinental title mean something again as they are alleged to be.


As long as Bryan wins a few non-title matches I'll be good. I'll live with a count-out loss though.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: Main Event + Smackdown SPOILERS for 4/2*



Kyle_C_Haight said:


> He won by countout. That's a logical step to make him a number one contender for Extreme Rules. As long as Bryan pins him to retain the title, I see no problem here, if they are as determined to make the Intercontinental title mean something again as they are alleged to be.


No, logical booking is to have a #1 contenders match to get a #1 contender, not have a champion always lose to get a contender.

That is the dumbest booking ever, it makes the champion look bad losing matches, no matter how it happens.


----------



## Vixxxenn (Dec 12, 2014)

pretty sure ziggler will job to sheamus on Monday


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

:lol I love how Sheamus came out to a huge pop and then the fans remembered "wait...shit...he's a heel BOOOOOOOOOOOOO1!!"

:lol When's the last time Sheamus got a huge pop?? Dude finally gets a good reaction and not even face lol


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Main Event + Smackdown SPOILERS for 4/2*



Silent KEEL said:


> No, logical booking is to have a #1 contenders match to get a #1 contender, not have a champion always lose to get a contender.
> 
> That is the dumbest booking ever, it makes the champion look bad losing matches, no matter how it happens.


Or have a tournament. Last year's IC title tournament was a lot of fun.


----------



## McCringleberry (Jan 15, 2015)

*Re: Main Event + Smackdown SPOILERS for 4/2*



JY57 said:


> * Luke Harper vs. Dean Ambrose is next. Harper ended up putting Ambrose through the announcer table. Harper then argued with and shoved the EMT's before leaving. Ambrose was helped to the back.


Oh thank God. I was dangerously close to believing Ambrose might actually start to have some momentum after Monday's match.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

I was hoping for more Neville or Kalisto.


----------



## Vixxxenn (Dec 12, 2014)

Sarcasm1 said:


> I was hoping for more Neville or Kalisto.


kalisto was on main event tagging with sin cara they beat the ascension


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

> Post show dark match:
> 
> Roman Reigns and John Cena beat Bray Wyatt and Seth Rollins. Cena cut a promo thanking Fresno for being the last stop on Wrestlemania Week.





> *Dark Main Event*
> 
> 1. Roman Reigns and John Cena beat Seth Rollins and Bray Wyatt. Rollins received a mixed reaction, though more boos than cheers. The match ended with Reigns getting the pin. Cena ended the show by saying "Wrestlemania week is over" and thanking the crowd and getting a huge pop.


Dark Main Event


----------



## Fissiks (Oct 23, 2013)

Reigns with another promo via video package lol


----------



## Vixxxenn (Dec 12, 2014)

reigns versus wyatt at extreme rules?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

As long as Bryan isnt getting pinned in non title matches, I can live with a count out. It helps further their issues and get people wanting payback for Bryan. Bryan main eventing Smackdown does make it seem like this is *HIS* show. :mark:


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

Big show and Kane need to fuck off 

Rollins don't need them 

The 2 stooges he has with them are enough


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

Vixxxenn said:


> kalisto was on main event tagging with sin cara they beat the ascension


I don't really care for Main Event or Superstars. It doesn't matter to me unless the match is really good. I've seen Ascension vs. Lucha Dragons too many times already on NXT to care for it now.


----------



## Vixxxenn (Dec 12, 2014)

seems like they'll keep the lucha dragons for a long while and I like that plan everyone knows the tag division needs more fresh faces


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

Sheamus supposedly cut a Batista 'Where are the Real Men' type Promo

And Rusev was being an jerk to Lana


----------



## Kyle_C_Haight (Jan 30, 2006)

Did they replace Michael Cole or was it just Byron and Lawler out there?


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

I read Bray got Husky Harris chants during the dark match. How did he receive such a smarky chant in a crowd that popped huge for Cena??


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

My dad had never seen Kalisto and thought his moves were spectacular. I think Kalisto can really become the new Mysterio for WWE and do huge merchandising with those masks. I just hope he tightens up on some of his botches. He has been a fave of mine for a while now. :mark:


----------



## FiniteDifference (Apr 1, 2015)

Husky Harris chants? They've officially killed what should have been their #1 heel.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: Main Event + Smackdown SPOILERS for 4/2*



THANOS said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/583126735970942976


I like it much more than his old theme, and fits him well. I hope we get a clear audio version of it soon.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

Kyle_C_Haight said:


> Did they replace Michael Cole or was it just Byron and Lawler out there?


Tom, Bryron, & Jerry


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

:chlol @ Husky Harris Chants being back


----------



## Prophet (Apr 27, 2014)

Of course Sheamus gets a decent theme


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

IDONTSHIV said:


> My dad had never seen Kalisto and thought his moves were spectacular. I think Kalisto can really become the new Mysterio for WWE and do huge merchandising with those masks. I just hope he tightens up on some of his botches. He has been a fave of mine for a while now. :mark:


Exactly what I thought as soon as I saw him. The next Mysterio possibly?

I dunno but he was fucking awesome to watch and some amazing aerial moves.

Great debut.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Cobalt said:


> Exactly what I thought as soon as I saw him. The next Mysterio possibly?
> 
> I dunno but he was fucking awesome to watch and some amazing aerial moves.
> 
> Great debut.


I dont think he'll ever be as good as Rey,but I think the WWE marketing machine can make him really successful.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Dark segment clips: https://instagram.com/p/065cmUC_g3/
https://instagram.com/p/066zGtFjLs/
https://instagram.com/p/067F3Wi6on/

Smackdown loves Roman :draper2*


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Heel Sheamus is going to be nice.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Why would they do Bryan/Sheamus on Smackdown? I'd pay to see that match.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

https://instagram.com/p/06_nY-TTxd/

*Not as loud as described, but definitely universal cheers. Maybe Roman should be the face of Smackdown :toomanykobes

LivinginFantasy reminds me of someone here. Can't put my finger on it :hmm:*


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Wynter > LivinginFantasy12


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

DAMN SKIPPY said:


> Wynter > LivinginFantasy12


Yup  Always look for that 12 :ambrose

Though, there is someone on that site named Wynter and I'm like :homer2


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*OMG they had Reigns come out of the Titantron :dead2*

https://instagram.com/p/06_fH-kaPR/


----------



## Antetokounmpo (Mar 23, 2015)

It looks as if Ryback has been awkwardly placed in the middle of the title picture without any real storyline for him..


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

Antetokounmpo said:


> It looks as if Ryback has been awkwardly placed in the middle of the title picture without any real storyline for him..


..Well no change there then, 2012 nice to see you again.


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

Reigns can't cut a live promo for his life.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

The main event sounds like a lot of fun. Can't wait to see Sheamus back in the ring. By far the most underrated talent in the WWE.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

I'd be far more satisfied with Sheamus' return if it didn't kill the prospect of a feud I really wanted to witness.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Superkick said:


> I'd be far more satisfied with Sheamus' return if it didn't kill the prospect of a feud I really wanted to witness.


Bryan vs. Ziggs? I think they are saving that for a bigger PPV like SummerSlam.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Main Event + Smackdown SPOILERS for 4/2*



#BadNewsSanta said:


> :lol No, unfortunately Barrett has not been given "ample promo time" since he stopped doing the podium Bad News shtick unless ample is defined as 20-30 seconds every few weeks or so and some time at the commentary booth in the last couple of weeks.
> 
> Barrett and Sandow were at several points treated as total jobbers like Swagger is now (in Barrett's case he still kind of is). Sandow's talent ultimately took what should've been nothing more than a temporary jobber gimmick and turned it into one of if not the most over act on the show outside of Bryan. Even then, WWE still isn't going full force with him and he'll probably be back to jobbing once this Miz feud is over with. And Barrett may be in the IC Title scene but that'll change at some point and then who knows where he'll go. I'm confident one or both of them will be in just as bad a position as Swagger is by the end of the year, if not worse.


Compare it to Swagger's promo time, and yeah, it's been ample.

Oh, and I don't think we've ever had Barrett lose to Brodus Clay in .30 seconds or have to put over NXT talent ad nauseam for a year?

Sorry, but I have 0 sympathy for anyone complaining or trying to compare midcard guys to beneath jobbers like Swagger. Because they're not comparable. 

And don't use hypothetical situations or the future to try and prove your point. As it stands now and in the past, Swagger has had it to worse out of all 3 and it's not even comparable.

So don't talk to me about trying to sympathize or that you 'understand' cause nah, you don't. Only people that do are hardcore Ryder fans.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Hey at least they finally changed Sheamus. He got to a point where he was a more obnoxious babyface than Cena.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

No Ziggler? At all? Hmm.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Main Event + Smackdown SPOILERS for 4/2*



Jack Thwagger said:


> Compare it to Swagger's promo time, and yeah, it's been ample.
> 
> Oh, and I don't think we've ever had Barrett lose to Brodus Clay in .30 seconds or have to put over NXT talent ad nauseam for a year?
> 
> ...


:stardust


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

Hence starts the (ongoing) losing streak of Ambrose .


----------



## brxd (Aug 18, 2014)

NastyYaffa said:


> Bryan vs. Ziggs? I think they are saving that for a bigger PPV like SummerSlam.


They've done it on RAW the last two weeks :lol


----------



## tbp82 (Aug 17, 2006)

deathslayer said:


> Hence starts the (ongoing) losing streak of Ambrose .


Did he lose at Smackdown?


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

I thought it was a Tag match for the main event, is Ziggler injured?


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Wynter said:


> Yup  Always look for that 12 :ambrose
> 
> Though, there is someone on that site named Wynter and I'm like :homer2


Legit thought Wynter on CSS was you for a while :lmao

Living in Fantasy, is this about a Reigns heel turn tho? :side:


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

Am I missing something?

When they started to reveal important stuff on Smack Down!?


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Sheamus apparently has a new theme.


----------



## tbp82 (Aug 17, 2006)

Fighter Daron said:


> Am I missing something?
> 
> When they started to reveal important stuff on Smack Down!?


Post Wrestlmania show they are treating this Smackdown as the end of wrestlemania week. I'd expect things back to normal next week.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Well, it looks like Bryan/Sheamus which I am fine with. They can tear down any house because they have superior chemistry together. I guess Dolph will get Bryan later this summer.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

IDONTSHIV said:


> Well, it looks like Bryan/Sheamus which I am fine with. They can tear down any house because they have superior chemistry together. I guess Dolph will get Bryan later this summer.


Am I the only one that feels Sheamus might take the title from Bryan? I just wouldn't be surprised as I don't see Sheamus been beaten for a while since his heel turn.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

So Reigns came down the ramp instead of through the crowd? It's possible they might have got mad at him because he pushed a fan during his WM 31 match. With fans being so hostile to Reigns it might better because he could do something he could regret.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

brxd said:


> They've done it on RAW the last two weeks :lol


And both were very good so give it 40 minutes at Summerslam and watch it steal the show.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

looper007 said:


> Am I the only one that feels Sheamus might take the title from Bryan? I just wouldn't be surprised as I don't see Sheamus been beaten for a while since his heel turn.


I hope not.Bryan needs to establish cred as champion and losing one of your first defenses would be more of the same shoddy IC title booking that is WWE's bailiwick.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

IDONTSHIV said:


> I hope not.Bryan needs to establish cred as champion and losing one of your first defenses would be more of the same shoddy IC title booking that is WWE's bailiwick.


Just wouldn't surprise me with WWE and seen as Sheamus is one of Vince's pet projects, it wouldn't be OTT to call it maybe not at Extreme Rules but the next PPV after that.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

The Boy Wonder said:


> So Reigns came down the ramp instead of through the crowd? It's possible they might have got mad at him because he pushed a fan during his WM 31 match. With fans being so hostile to Reigns it might better because he could do something he could regret.


*
I think it has more to do with him being in the dark segment only. I don't want to get my hopes up for them to be crushed :grande*


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

DoubtGin said:


> Sheamus apparently has a new theme.


Good. Better be the music from his return vignettes.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Legit BOSS said:


> *
> I think it has more to do with him being in the dark segment only. I don't want to get my hopes up for them to be crushed :grande*


You're probably right.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Vince will NOT give up on doing Bryan/Sheamus :lol

Also, Kane has a private bathroom? :wow


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Sheamus got cheered? It's amazing how different the RAW and SD crowds are. It seems like people go to SD to have a good time and unwind while people go RAW to whine.


----------



## Louaja89 (Feb 4, 2014)

looper007 said:


> Just wouldn't surprise me with WWE and seen as Sheamus is one of Vince's pet projects, it wouldn't be OTT to call it maybe not at Extreme Rules but the next PPV after that.


I wouldn't mind if that means he feuds with Rollins for the title.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

Sheamus is always taking DB's titles off him, so it wouldn't surprise me.

It'd annoy me, but not surprise.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe (Nov 15, 2012)

*Re: Main Event + Smackdown SPOILERS for 4/2*



THANOS said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/583126735970942976


Wow, that's one hell of a good theme. I didn't hate his old one, but it was a little... bleh. 

Why can't Barrett get good music like this? Even Rowan and Swagger have better themes than him.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

DoubtGin said:


> Sheamus apparently has a new theme.


Aw, boo. I loved his theme.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Aw, boo. I loved his theme.


Yeah I liked his old theme too.


----------



## tbp82 (Aug 17, 2006)

Legit BOSS said:


> *
> I think it has more to do with him being in the dark segment only. I don't want to get my hopes up for them to be crushed :grande*


Not to get your "hopes up" but imagine Reigns coming to the ring next monday on Raw through the entranceway, with new attire, and Nas' Hate Me Now as his new theme.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Can Big Show just fuck off already


----------



## tbp82 (Aug 17, 2006)

Legit BOSS said:


> *Dark segment clips: https://instagram.com/p/065cmUC_g3/
> https://instagram.com/p/066zGtFjLs/
> https://instagram.com/p/067F3Wi6on/
> 
> Smackdown loves Roman :draper2*


Amazes me I read a report said he was booed. (When he appeared for an interview) But, on all the video clip he's not getting any boos at all. I guess WWE piped in those cheers for the person recording it. :grin2:


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Sheamus' new theme >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> too many limes

That theme was utter shit. Which means it is beyond shit for a rebel heel. His new theme sounds fucking ace.

Harper vs. Ambrose is making me giddy. Those two would absolutely destroy each other given their history of being in 'extreme' wrasslin' promotions in the past.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Can we get Lucha Dragons vs. Usos or Cesaro/Kidd already, those matches would tear the fucking house down :mark: :mark:


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: Main Event + Smackdown SPOILERS for 4/2*



#BadNewsSanta said:


> As a Sandow and Barrett mark, I feel the Swagger marks pain (and I like Swagger myself).


And this is why I never care about anyone in the midcard. If a guy's been in the mid-card for 2 years, you might as well forget about him because he's not moving up. That's just how the WWE is. 

It's extremely rare for Vince to elevate someone after 2 years have already passed without a major main event program. 

I'm not worried about Ambrose because if The Shield are still close, then the three will watch out for each other. 

The rest of the roster (minus Cena, Orton and maaaaybe Bryan by a long shot) is essentially fucked.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe (Nov 15, 2012)

I'd like to see a Barrett-Sheamus tag team at some point. But this Sheamus doesn't seem to be booked as being pally with anyone.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

looper007 said:


> Am I the only one that feels Sheamus might take the title from Bryan? I just wouldn't be surprised as I don't see Sheamus been beaten for a while since his heel turn.


I am scared that it might happen. Bryan should hold the title for a looong time. Sheamus can't make that title relevant, but Bryan can.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

If Sheamus takes the title off Bryan it means they want to use Bryan against Rollins & Lesnar before WM 32 IMO.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: Main Event + Smackdown SPOILERS for 4/2*



THANOS said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/583126735970942976


That sounds fucking awesome!! :mark: :mark: :mark:

Sheamus!!


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

NastyYaffa said:


> I am scared that it might happen. Bryan should hold the title for a looong time. Sheamus can't make that title relevant, but Bryan can.


I wouldn't be surprised if Bryan winning the IC title all along was to make Sheamus winning it a PPV or two down the line look amazing and push Sheamus on a lengthy IC title reign. I just can't see Sheamus been pinned until he faces the next face WWE champ, so expect a few DQ's or someone else been pinned in a three way in this Bryan/Sheamus feud. But I seriously question if Bryan is going on a long IC title run.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

NastyYaffa said:


> Bryan vs. Ziggs? I think they are saving that for a bigger PPV like SummerSlam.


I hope you're right. I mean, I wouldn't mind having Bryan fight for the World Title at SummerSlam instead but I'd also be fine with Bryan vs Ziggler for the IC Title. And have Rollins vs Lesnar vs Reigns or something like that main event.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

Superkick said:


> I hope you're right. I mean, I wouldn't mind having Bryan fight for the World Title at SummerSlam instead but I'd also be fine with Bryan vs Ziggler for the IC Title. And have Rollins vs Lesnar vs Reigns or something like that main event.


They seriously need to keep Ziggler/Bryan away from each other for a few PPV's right now. They done a few too many matches over the last few weeks to really make it a stand out wanna see match imo. That said it would be a classic if given time and if both guys went all out. The had two great TV matches on Smackdown and last Raw. 

I think Orton/Reigns/Rollins will be at Extreme Rules. No way will Rollins be holding the belt until Summerslam, I be really shocked if that happened, I expect Reigns to win it in the next PPV or two. Orton/Lesnar I think will be happening at Summerslam myself.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Ambrose....Ambrose Ambrose....


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

looper007 said:


> They seriously need to keep Ziggler/Bryan away from each other for a few PPV's right now. They done a few too many matches over the last few weeks to really make it a stand out wanna see match imo. That said it would be a classic if given time and if both guys went all out. The had two great TV matches on Smackdown and last Raw.
> 
> I think Orton/Reigns/Rollins will be at Extreme Rules. No way will Rollins be holding the belt until Summerslam, I be really shocked if that happened, I expect Reigns to win it in the next PPV or two. Orton/Lesnar I think will be happening at Summerslam myself.


Gonna be super salty if Reigns wins the belt. I'm not against him holding it at some point in the future but at this point he's still incredibly boring.

Not into the hype for Lesnar vs Orton whatsoever. Rather have him in a three way with Rollins (c) and maybe Reigns or Bryan. And if Bryan isn't doing that, he should def face Ziggler for the IC Title. Make it a co main event.


----------



## SóniaPortugal (Dec 6, 2013)

I understand what WWE is doing with Ambrose
I understand why they chose Ambrose
I just do not understand is how Ambrose will be hated if he explode
How is that Ambrose will be heel at the end of this story?


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

looper007 said:


> They seriously need to keep Ziggler/Bryan away from each other for a few PPV's right now. They done a few too many matches over the last few weeks to really make it a stand out wanna see match imo. That said it would be a classic if given time and if both guys went all out. The had two great TV matches on Smackdown and last Raw.
> 
> I think Orton/Reigns/Rollins will be at Extreme Rules. No way will Rollins be holding the belt until Summerslam, I be really shocked if that happened, I expect Reigns to win it in the next PPV or two. Orton/Lesnar I think will be happening at Summerslam myself.


And to be honest I don't get why people are saying Bryan and Ziggler have no chemistry. Their match on Smackdown in the gauntlet and the one on the pre-Mania Raw I thought weren't that impressive but the one they had this Monday was awesome. They killed it.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

SóniaPortugal said:


> I understand what WWE is doing with Ambrose
> I understand why they chose Ambrose
> I just do not understand is how Ambrose will be hated if he explode
> How is that Ambrose will be heel at the end of this story?


I think people expect him to go crazy and become more vicious because he's tired kf oflosing. A darker edge to him because he refuses to be a joke anymore. Maybe more heel tactics in his matches to ensure wins?? 

He seemed frustrated after he lost to Cena. And now Harper has put him through a damn table after slamming his ass through a ladder not too long ago. Maybe he just loses it? 


I did question if he would turn heel, but I do think it's the wrong time to do so. He really does deserve a good consistent face push. It would be nice if he ended up with MITB. Imagine that pop when he grabs the case


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

Superkick said:


> And to be honest I don't get why people are saying Bryan and Ziggler have no chemistry. Their match on Smackdown in the gauntlet and the one on the pre-Mania Raw I thought weren't that impressive but the one they had this Monday was awesome. They killed it.


I liked their match on Smackdown thought it was exciting but the match on Raw this past week was great. I think their is a classic waiting to come out of their matches, they have great chemistry.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

Superkick said:


> Gonna be super salty if Reigns wins the belt. I'm not against him holding it at some point in the future but at this point he's still incredibly boring.
> 
> Not into the hype for Lesnar vs Orton whatsoever. Rather have him in a three way with Rollins (c) and maybe Reigns or Bryan. And if Bryan isn't doing that, he should def face Ziggler for the IC Title. Make it a co main event.


Vince probably sees a lot in Lesnar/Orton and I wouldn't be surprised if we saw it at Summerslam. I think it be a good match. No will be Bryan be co eventing outside of a match with Cena or Lesnar. His match will be built up no doubt but it won't be overshadowing Vince's boys.


----------



## HardcoreGuy (Mar 31, 2015)

Sounds like the same old garbage like always......


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

From reddit, much more detailed: 



> DARK MATCH(?): RYDER (w) v. ADAM ROSE We begin with Dark Match with Zack Ryder entering to a decent reaction. Adam Rose enters with Rosebuds, a few of which seem to be dressed as fast food items like fries. They don't do the gimmick where he falls off the mat into their arms. Pretty even match that Ryder wins with his move.
> 
> NXT Music - Byron Saxton & Tom Phillips to the announce table
> 
> ...


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

fpalm Yea WWE insert Reigns into the middle of Rollins/Orton now as the third wheel. 

That will get us interested.

We tell you we don't want him in the main event of Mania or any other PPV as his current character. 

Fucking listen. Repackage him. You will do more harm than good with this bullshit.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

looper007 said:


> They seriously need to keep Ziggler/Bryan away from each other for a few PPV's right now. They done a few too many matches over the last few weeks to really make it a stand out wanna see match imo. That said it would be a classic if given time and if both guys went all out. The had two great TV matches on Smackdown and last Raw.
> 
> I think Orton/Reigns/Rollins will be at Extreme Rules. No way will Rollins be holding the belt until Summerslam, I be really shocked if that happened, I expect Reigns to win it in the next PPV or two. *Orton/Lesnar I think will be happening at Summerslam* myself.


:mark: yes yes yes


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

Well at least we're getting Vince's wet dream obsession with Sheamus and Bryan out of the way early :lol.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Damn that Bryan/Sheamus ending sounds badass.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

If the WWE does the right thing by this time next year the USA title could be the most credible title in the WWE... Give Cena a 1 year run


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

Bryan is always everyone's bitch.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

NastyYaffa said:


> Damn that Bryan/Sheamus ending sounds badass.


It does sound mark worthy, :mark:


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

> Orton/Lesnar I think will be happening at Summerslam myself.


unk4

It'll be a massacre


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

if wwe lets the blood be shown then that ending is must see.


----------



## funnyfaces1 (Jan 3, 2012)

:lmao This Prime Time Players promo is hilarious.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

Simply Flawless said:


> unk4
> 
> It'll be a massacre


Sure he hasn't been the only one that's been put through it Flawless. I'm wondering when are they going to have Lesnar meets his match (kayfabe wise)


----------



## funnyfaces1 (Jan 3, 2012)

They showed Bryan's forehead bleeding, although the blood looked kinda unusual. Might be because I have a hard time believing Bryan bladed, but the point is that if Bryan did happen to actually bleed, then I can confirm that it wasn't censored. Great main event and good episode.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

So how long before Sheamus takes Bryan's title?


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Just finished watching Smackdown, great match between Sheamus and Bryan. Bryan was indeed busted open, and it looks like he busted himself open headbutting Shemus? Sheamus' hair gel must be stiff as fuck :lmao.

Side note, Sheamus has been watching Chris Hero matches, as he used two of Hero's signature moves in that match, the Crash Landing suplex, and the cravate-plex.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

People shocked that Roman is still in the title picture. :lol Rollins will go over Randy at Extreme Rules and drop the belt to Roman in either May or June. I don't see how anyone didn't see this. Roman is going nowhere until Vince has no other choice. :lol


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

Ryback saves Randy Orton?

That's. . .interesting


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Holy shit guys, Bryan vs Sheamus is possibly WWE's TV Match of the Year 2015. Watch it at the earliest :mark: :mark:

Everything about it was incredible. 

Heel Sheamus in control :banderas

Fighting babyface Bryan :banderas

The stiffness :banderas

The trash talking :banderas

BNB on commentary :banderas

The finish and blood :banderas

Go out of your way to watch this fellas.

Also, heel Sheamus' new entrance theme = :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:




Great SD all around. Ambrose vs Harper was great while it lasted, good opening segment with the crowd hot for both Seth and Randy (yes I know it's SD but it was clear), decent little divas match between Nattie and Naomi and an amazing Prime Time Players promo dissing the New Day. Oh and a Cena/Rusev segment, was okay but the crowd was molten hot for this. Great show.


----------



## LovelyElle890 (Nov 19, 2012)

> SHEAMUS PROMO Sheamus has new music and a new tron. He comes out to explain why he's a heel now--basically, he doesn't know where the real men have gone so he's here to be a real man. He's going to "crush our hopes and dreams" and "put our underdog heroes out of their misery."
> 
> SHEAMUS (w) v. DANIEL BRYAN with BAD NEWS BARRETT ON COMMENTARY I'm pretty sure this match was advertised on Raw as being Bryan and Ziggler v. Barrett & Sheamus but Ziggler was no where to be seen and Barrett was just doing commentary. Big pop for Bryan, as is expected. Physical match, dominated by Sheamus with plenty of hope spots from Bryan that are shut down. End of match sees Bryan on the outside when Bad News Barrett hits him with the bull hammer and busts him open. Sheamus strikes a dramatic victorious pose as he drags Bryan's bloody face across his pale chest while they are both outside. Sheamus returns to the ring, posing menacingly with Bryan's blood across his chest as the ref counts. Bryan loses by countout.


I have to watch Smackdown now. Damn, I've been waiting years for some character development to occur with Sheamus and now it's finally happening.:faint:


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

LOL at Roman's interview. So much bullshit he was spewing.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Yeah I didn't like how they kinda twisted the narrative in Reigns' interview and made it seem like he was about to pin Brock when Seth made his appearance. Definitely not the case.

Good interview otherwise, the beginning was a bit wooden but got better as it progressed.


----------



## Fissiks (Oct 23, 2013)

JTB33b said:


> LOL at Roman's interview. So much bullshit he was spewing.


it's hilarious how all his promos nowadays are via video package or interview. when was the last time this guy cut a live promo?


----------



## The Bloodline (Jan 3, 2012)

Solid Smackdown

*Seth and Randy* opening up the show was good, crowd was hot. Seth has been the leading heel on these weekly shows for so long that he naturally fits into position as world champ effortlessly. They thankfully let Orton and Bigshow wrestle for only 2 minutes! . Ryback coming out to help makes me think hes bout to feud with either Kane or Bigshow. Sorry Big Guy . Still a nice opening with RKO's handed out. Seth vs Orton at ER was also mentioned :mark:

*Dean vs Harper*, NICE. really liked it for what it was and was damn happy to see Harper put Ambrose through the table and tap into his monster side. Push for Harper? Dean/Harper feud? idk but im happy with both options. :mark:

*Naomi vs Nattie* quick match, better than their last. Pretty good.

*Mizdow* geting his revenge was good, im enjoying their feud

*Reigns interview* ok the actual interview was fine, i just dont think they know where they're going with him. Imm actually rooting for a Bray/Reigns feud to be honest.

*Rusev/Cena* Lana was back :cheer!. I guess im happy this feud is still going. Keeps Cena busy and Rusev still stays relevant thankfully. The crowd was completely on fire for Cena, damn! I forgot what that looks like.

*The Main Event* was great. Im glad they got big show and kane out the way early. The midcard is really very interesting right now. Sheamus gave his on version of Batista heel turn promo last year. Even using "Where have all the real men gone". Halfway through the match i remembered how aggressive Sheamus is and ive missed it dearly. He seems to enjoy being a heel. This match dynamics was great, loved it! wouldnt mind seeing it on PPV. Everyone was so down on Bryan and Sheamus feuding but they're gold together. Loved Barrett on commentary as well. They're actually building up to Barrett vs Bryan, & doing nice job, shocked. Barrett and Sheamus came out of this looking strong and bryan lost but didnt get pinned! i'll take it! Also more blood, i'll be lying if I said i didnt enjoy the occasional color. Feels more brutal.

Overall good smackdown, ending the night with a great singles match is what i'll always prefer. :clap 

*The World, US and I.C title* all have story lines that were featured and will continue to be featured! :banderas

I complain about a lot but i love their direction with these titles.



Fissiks said:


> it's hilarious how all his promos nowadays are via video package or interview. when was the last time this guy cut a live promo?


2 weeks ago in the ring with Heyman


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Yeah I'm also liking how each title has a storyline to it now and is getting a fair share of the spotlight. No meaningless matches this SD. Nothing was treated like filler. Good to see.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

Fissiks said:


> it's hilarious how all his promos nowadays are via video package or interview. when was the last time this guy cut a live promo?


They are protecting him. The fact they were actually going to put the belt on a guy they have to do this with in 2015 AS A FACE when promos are such a huge part of the show is just crazy. 

It never would have worked unless the guy was able to do something similar to Lesnar which was never going to happen considering his move set is mainly just variations on punches, clotheslines and a spear. He also lacks the brute strength and aura of someone like that. 

Haven't seen Smackdown yet but i expect the interview to be more of the same. 

What is unfortunate for Reigns right now is that with the repackaging of Sheamus as a no nonsense heel with a new look, theme and attitude, it probably means it's going to be a while before WWE give up and do the same with him. 

What Sheamus is doing right now with Bryan is exactly what Reigns should be doing following Mania. 

He should be dropping all the stale Shield stuff and undergoing a heel repackaging and feuding with guys like Bryan and Ziggler over the IC title because the crowd actually cares about them. Even turning on Ambrose would work as well. 

For the guy who is perceived to be the ''next face of the company'' he really does get some awful booking. He gets protected but in the wrong ways imo.


----------



## Xander45 (Aug 6, 2010)

The Prime Time Players promo on the New Day was great 

And dat Sheamus theme!


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

Ravensflock88 said:


> *The Main Event* was great. Im glad they got big show and kane out the way early. The midcard is really very interesting right now. Sheamus gave his on version of Batista heel turn promo last year. Even using "Where have all the real men gone". Halfway through the match i remembered how aggressive Sheamus is and ive missed it dearly. He seems to enjoy being a heel. This match dynamics was great, loved it! wouldnt mind seeing it on PPV*. Everyone was so down on Bryan and Sheamus feuding but they're gold together*. Loved Barrett on commentary as well. They're actually building up to Barrett vs Bryan, & doing nice job, shocked. Barrett and Sheamus came out of this looking strong and bryan lost but didnt get pinned! i'll take it! Also more blood, i'll be lying if I said i didnt enjoy the occasional color. Feels more brutal.


I think more people are down with the feud cause they feel that Bryan will be taking pin after pin to Sheamus, when really Bryan needs a few wins over Sheamus. I'm all for the feud if Bryan wins the feud and goes on with making the IC title legit once again. That's my worry is that they make Sheamus look strong instead of both men coming out strong in the feud.


----------



## SóniaPortugal (Dec 6, 2013)

Lothario said:


> People shocked that Roman is still in the title picture. :lol Rollins will go over Randy at Extreme Rules and drop the belt to Roman in either May or June. I don't see how anyone didn't see this. Roman is going nowhere until* Vince has no other choice*. :lol


But Vince has other choice
He is just stubborn
But we will have Roman in title picture without reason for us to root for him
Then complain that the public dismisses him >


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Bryan/Sheamus was AWESOME. If Bryan continues the roll he has been in, he will end up being the wrestler of the year. 

Also very happy the match closed SD.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

Bryan got 7 stitches and people in the back were complaining Sheamus was reckless (according to Dave)


----------



## r0scoe (Apr 1, 2014)

JY57 said:


> Bryan got 7 stitches and people in the back were complaining Sheamus was reckless (according to Dave)


I watched it last night (Canada has it on Wednesday and still calls it Friday on the guide lol)

Bryan had blood on his forehead before barrett his that elbow


----------



## Shenroe (Jul 18, 2013)

Raylan Givens said:


> Yeah I'm also liking how each title has a storyline to it now and is getting a fair share of the spotlight. No meaningless matches this SD. Nothing was treated like filler. Good to see.


Exactly, no filler :wow


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

That main event match was really good. And about the reckless comments? I get it, there was a duplex of sorts that Bryan landed badly, very badly, as King pointed out (probably coming from the back come to think of it) how it was reckless and Bryan could have blown out a knee or something.


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

All I can say is LUKE FKN HARPER!! :mark:

This guy is so awesomely brutal. I love the way he just dumps people over the top rope like they're nothing. That powerbomb through the table was great and the way he was intimidating the announcers and refs was fantastic.

Sheamus' new music is sweet and I loved the trash talking during the match.

It's so refreshing to have credible guys fighting for every title, I hope WWE can keep this up.

:mark::mark:HARPER!:mark::mark:


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

That suplex was planned though, I think the "recklessness" was Sheamus pushing Bryan onto the table and causing him to bleed the hardway.

I don't think it should be much of an issue though. I hope Sheamus keeps those suplexes, they looked AWESOME.

Like I said, for my money- the TV match of the year.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

JY57 said:


> Bryan got 7 stitches and people in the back were complaining Sheamus was reckless (according to Dave)


Jesus its a hard hitting sport, people get hurt here and there. I doubt Sheamus went out there to hurt Bryan . I doubt Bryan kicked up a fuss, this is a man who wrestled with a dislocated eye socket. Sheamus is a hard hitter that's what you get with him.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

NastyYaffa said:


> Bryan/Sheamus was AWESOME. *If Bryan continues the roll he has been in, he will end up being the wrestler of the year.
> *
> Also very happy the match closed SD.


Its Bryan Danielson the best In ring worker in many a year. If they give Bryan 20 minute matches every week with top guys and they will have one of the best title reigns in years. Having the Best worker and most over guy holding the Ic belt and having him hold it for a few months will make it the number 1 belt in WWE, even moreso then the WWE title.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Raylan Givens said:


> That suplex was planned though, I think the "recklessness" was Sheamus pushing Bryan onto the table and causing him to bleed the hardway.
> 
> I don't think it should be much of an issue though. I hope Sheamus keeps those suplexes, they looked AWESOME.
> 
> Like I said, for my money- the TV match of the year.


Honestly, I've watched the match 3 times now, and it didn't look like Bryan even made much contact with the table. I honestly think, Bryan busted himself open by headbutting Sheamus on the apron and Sheamus' hair gel was so fucking stiff it busted him open.

As hilariously ridiculous as that sounds, it's the only thing that seems to make sense, but I'll try watching it again.



looper007 said:


> Its Bryan Danielson the best In ring worker in many a year. If they give Bryan 20 minute matches every week with top guys and they will have one of the best title reigns in years. Having the Best worker and most over guy holding the Ic belt and having him hold it for a few months will make it the number 1 belt in WWE, even moreso then the WWE title.


Totally, and I expect his match streak to only improve the long he holds that title and works with people that are average to great. These Sheamus matches are almost guaranteed to all be amazing.

Btw, I loved Sheamus channeling Chris Hero twice in that match with the crash landing suplexes, and the cravate-plex.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

looper007 said:


> Its Bryan Danielson the best In ring worker in many a year. If they give Bryan 20 minute matches every week with top guys and they will have one of the best title reigns in years. Having the Best worker and most over guy holding the Ic belt and having him hold it for a few months will make it the number 1 belt in WWE, even moreso then the WWE title.


*Didn't you argue with me when I told you that a month ago :aries2?*


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

Dean taking a shit in Kane's office... :kobe


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

Sheamus is trying to be Batista.


----------



## El Capitan (Dec 20, 2013)

Are they blading again?


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

If anyone gets a clean version of Sheamus' new theme, please share of the link. I wants it :CENA


----------



## StraightYesSociety (Apr 4, 2014)

Digging Sheamus vs Bryan, I like heel braided beard Sheamus. I want Bryan to have a long winning streak as the IC Champ. I'm not big on super stiff matches, specially on the B show but Sheamus and Bryan have great chemistry.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

looper007 said:


> Jesus its a hard hitting sport, people get hurt here and there. I doubt Sheamus went out there to hurt Bryan . I doubt Bryan kicked up a fuss, this is a man who wrestled with a dislocated eye socket. Sheamus is a hard hitter that's what you get with him.


Knowing Bryan he most likely laughed about it, he's been in MANY shoot matches before, but I'm pretty sure Vince/HHH/Kevin Dunn shit a lung about it.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Watching this Sheamus vs Bryan match now. I don't know what's better the match or Bad News Barrett's commentary.

The second that guy retires from in-ring competition, they need to make him the heel announcer.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Bryan and Sheamus showing once again that they have great chemistry in the ring. Tremendous match!


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

Soul Man Danny B said:


> Watching this Sheamus vs Bryan match now. I don't know what's better the match or Bad News Barrett's commentary.
> 
> The second that guy retires from in-ring competition, they need to make him the heel announcer.


Agreed Barretts commentary is awesome. 

Btw didn't Bryan bust himself open in the headbutt spot? I don't think Sheamus or Barrett did it. Well to me it looked like Sheamus head did but Bryan caused it


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

Legit BOSS said:


> *Didn't you argue with me when I told you that a month ago :aries2?*


I always argue with you Legit. I always end up forgetting what subject matter its on :wink2: I have to accept he's not getting a WWE title for a while so he might as well make the IC belt the best belt in WWE.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

Arcturus said:


> Knowing Bryan he most likely laughed about it, he's been in MANY shoot matches before, but I'm pretty sure Vince/HHH/Kevin Dunn shit a lung about it.


They are forgetting it actually makes the feud more powerful when the beloved face is bleeding and the heel is standing tall. Makes the fans want to see the face kick the Heels head for doing it, plus it makes Sheamus look strong.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Marrakesh said:


> Btw didn't Bryan bust himself open in the headbutt spot? I don't think Sheamus or Barrett did it. Well to me it looked like Sheamus head did but Bryan caused it


When Bryan lifted his head after Sheamus threw him to the outside, he was already showing color, so that's probably what caused it.



looper007 said:


> They are forgetting it actually makes the feud more powerful when the beloved face is bleeding and the heel is standing tall. Makes the fans want to see the face kick the Heels head for doing it, plus it makes Sheamus look strong.


Sure does. How long before they screw this up? Two weeks? I give it a month, tops.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Where can you watch smackdown online?


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

Soul Man Danny B said:


> Sure does. How long before they screw this up? Two weeks? I give it a month, tops.


They screw it up soon by giving the IC belt to Sheamus and have Bryan win it back a few weeks later. It makes no sense if they want to make the belt look strong having it past around like hot cakes isn't it. I hope Sheamus/Bryan feud is a short one so Sheamus can go off and face Reigns and Cena. Let Bryan go on and have a great run with the IC title. But I expect WWE to do some kind of screw up soon.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

looper007 said:


> Its Bryan Danielson the best In ring worker in many a year.


True that. He's my pick for 2006, 2007, 2008, 2009, 2010 & 2013 WOTY.

GOAT :bryan


----------



## SolarPowerBat (Nov 24, 2014)

*Reigns is "buying a condo"@ Suplex city/Brock not ready for Reigns at WM. Smackdown promo*

Roman Reigns promo on Thursday night Smackdown is going to be worth watching if not only for the fact that after his destruction at the hands of Lesnar he has claimed "He came out swinging" but that he then "went for a ride" and was willing to take a beating, picked himself up every time, dusted himself off and "got right back into the fight". He then went on to say he "visited suplex city" and that he doesnt think Brock was ready for when Reigns "hit him in the mouth" and that reigns "survived suplex city and liked it there/wants to buy a condo there. Reigns then went on to say that Brock didnt have an answer to Reigns.

Obviously reigns was concussed in that match and his perception is off or Vince is high again on his dementia pills and its trying to change our perception of what actually happened at WM. 

(sorry dont have the link as its on Smackdown tonight but its frankly embarrassing to watch)


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Bryan vs Sheamus was fucking awesome, and that ending with the Blood just added to the brutality. Could well be TV match of the year. It seems like this was to set up a Bryan/Barrett rematch at Extreme Rules and Sheamus will go on to fued with Ziggler.

Harper vs Ambrose was another really good and that powerbomb through the table :mark: These two should kill it at Extreme Rules.

Enjoyed pretty much everything on this show in one way or another.

Great Smackdown.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Barrett burying King is awesome.


----------



## The.Great.One (May 5, 2014)

Oh_You_Didnt_Know said:


> Roman Reigns promo on Thursday night Smackdown is going to be worth watching if not only for the fact that after his destruction at the hands of Lesnar he has claimed "He came out swinging" but that he then "went for a ride" and was willing to take a beating, picked himself up every time, dusted himself off and "got right back into the fight". He then went on to say he "visited suplex city" and that he doesnt think Brock was ready for when Reigns "hit him in the mouth" and that reigns "survived suplex city and liked it there/wants to buy a condo there. Reigns then went on to say that Brock didnt have an answer to Reigns.
> 
> Obviously reigns was concussed in that match and his perception is off or Vince is high again on his dementia pills and its trying to change our perception of what actually happened at WM.
> 
> (sorry dont have the link as its on Smackdown tonight but its frankly embarrassing to watch)


It's kayfabe, are you really too slow to realise that?

And that was pretty much the story of the match, get dominated with small comebacks in between and finally hit Lesnar with a counter, stunned him.. both were down - did you not watch either?

These biased ass posts..


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

I love Barrett on commentary. He actually gets it. He puts over Daniel Bryan quite a few times, but also insults him, saying he hasn't beat him for the title. He's great.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

r0scoe said:


> I watched it last night (Canada has it on Wednesday and still calls it Friday on the guide lol)
> 
> Bryan had blood on his forehead before barrett his that elbow


I agree with this, Bryan opened his forehead from the headbutts he was delivering to Sheamus prior to the Bullhammer, just saw it.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Getting ready to watch this match but I got to say I'm estatic to see Sheamus back. He's one of the best wrestlers in the world and the matches he's going to have with Bryan will be must see.


----------



## tbp82 (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: Reigns is "buying a condo"@ Suplex city/Brock not ready for Reigns at WM. Smackdown promo*



Oh_You_Didnt_Know said:


> Roman Reigns promo on Thursday night Smackdown is going to be worth watching if not only for the fact that after his destruction at the hands of Lesnar he has claimed "He came out swinging" but that he then "went for a ride" and was willing to take a beating, picked himself up every time, dusted himself off and "got right back into the fight". He then went on to say he "visited suplex city" and that he doesnt think Brock was ready for when Reigns "hit him in the mouth" and that reigns "survived suplex city and liked it there/wants to buy a condo there. Reigns then went on to say that Brock didnt have an answer to Reigns.
> 
> Obviously reigns was concussed in that match and his perception is off or Vince is high again on his dementia pills and its trying to change our perception of what actually happened at WM.
> 
> (sorry dont have the link as its on Smackdown tonight but its frankly embarrassing to watch)


The recount you gave of what Reigns says in the interview about the Brock match at Mania is exactly the story that match told.


----------



## SolarPowerBat (Nov 24, 2014)

The.Great.One said:


> It's kayfabe, are you really too slow to realise that?
> 
> And that was pretty much the story of the match, get dominated with small comebacks in between and finally hit Lesnar with a counter, stunned him.. both were down - did you not watch either?
> 
> These biased ass posts..


you claim kayfabe then me being biased? lol


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Harper FINALLY being made to look like the lone psycho monster he is capable of. Only took this stupid company 18 months. Ambrose vs. Harper in a street fight at ER would be swell.

Sheamus and Bryan was brutal. Loved Sheamus' new music, but he still has to shout 'FELLA!' like a fucking tool. fpalm They'll probably just get another match at ER as well. WWE really focusing on the brutality the past week or two!


----------



## BigRedMonster47 (Jul 19, 2013)

Ha ha Kane!


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

When does the SD replay air in the US?


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

10pm EDT on Universal HD.


----------



## superuser1 (Sep 22, 2011)

Randy Orton wit them chants


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

A Randy Orton/Seth Rollins promo battle my very own version of wrestling hell.


----------



## skipp_e (Apr 3, 2015)

jcmmnx said:


> A Randy Orton/Seth Rollins promo battle my very own version of wrestling hell.


I wish I had a better first post but I couldn't agree more. So bad but at least they are fighting now.


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

Awesome main event, Sheamus and Bryan beat the hell out of each other.....PPV quality.


----------



## superuser1 (Sep 22, 2011)

jcmmnx said:


> A Randy Orton/Seth Rollins promo battle my very own version of wrestling hell.


The promo wasn't that bad tbh. Rollins just sometimes rambles too much and Orton is way better when he is pissed off.


----------



## superuser1 (Sep 22, 2011)

so orton and ryback are best friends now


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

Seth Rollins vs Orton just doesn't work, hope this shitty feud ends after Seth first defense of the title.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Rollins/Orton match at WM was really good. They'll have a good match at ER.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

I was listening to Observer Radio today and Dave is absolutely right.

Randy Orton vs Seth Rollins would've absolutely bombed on PPV. But since it's the network era... who cares?

Seriously, who cares about that match? Randy is a much better heel. He and Sheamus should be in the authority instead of Kane and Big Show, but they're not because REASONS.


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

ambrose lighting up kanes bathroom lolo


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

"i may buy a condo in suplex city" 

:facepalm reigns is so awful


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

lmao at that freeze frame of Roman doing the superman punch of Lesnar. 

Did anyone see how the freeze has Roman posing?


----------



## hou713 (Aug 22, 2008)

This Reigns interview is not good. He needs a complete overhaul. WWE's gotta stop forcing this character.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

Soul Man Danny B said:


> I was listening to Observer Radio today and Dave is absolutely right.
> 
> Randy Orton vs Seth Rollins would've absolutely bombed on PPV. But since it's the network era... who cares?
> 
> Seriously, who cares about that match?* Randy is a much better heel.* He and Sheamus should be in the authority instead of Kane and Big Show, but they're not because REASONS.


A couple of months ago lot of people were crying for a face turn, dunno why they wanted face Orton that guy fucking sucks... just like his heel characters but at least as heel hes somewhat bearable.


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

Hmmmm ...

Orton/Ryback>>>>Two security guards, a demon, a giant, and a world champion?


I guess i can see it.


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

hou713 said:


> This Reigns interview is not good. He needs a complete overhaul. WWE's gotta stop forcing this character.


And while u hating, he's bout to buy a Condo in one of the greatets cities in America! 


Belie DAT! 




I'm just waiting for this critically acclaimed Divas segment. Thought smackdown was good again.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

hou713 said:


> This Reigns interview is not good. He needs a complete overhaul. WWE's gotta stop forcing this character.


He really does. But apparently Vince is content on watching him fail. Crowd gave zero fucks, too. I'm not even a Reigns fan, but they really should book him better. The better everyone gets booked, the better it is for the product.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Russian Rusev gimmick is getting stale.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Is it just me or is Lana getting her American accent back? That should have been part of a storyline, that she's really an American trying to be Russian.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Oh god, for once I wish Cena was Austin, when Rusev started speaking in that garbled language. 


You know Austin would have been like. "I didn't understand a god damn word that you just said"


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Still almost 2 hours to go until this is on. I may just go watch it online. Hope the Bryan/Sheamus match delivers.


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

LOL Reigns.


----------



## hou713 (Aug 22, 2008)

Cena actually getting face pops.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

lol at the sight of the American flag drop over the ring sends Rusev into tears.


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

gamegenie said:


> Russian Rusev gimmick is getting stale.


yeah came in to post how dumfounded that they still doing this flag stuff. The man lost, he's no longer a monster, and he will lose at Extreme Rules. 

They need to make this feud about the belt for now on, and only the belt, and have Rusev get ugly on Cena's ass, so Cena has a solid competitor on the otherside.




hou713 said:


> Cena actually getting face pops.


They don't use authentic crowd reactions on Smackdown. 

I believe this is the same Crowd as Monday Night Raw.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

continuing the slow break with rusev and lana.

goodbye rusev, could have been a decent upper card heel.

this time next year he will be losing to people like jack swagger and kofi


----------



## superuser1 (Sep 22, 2011)

they shouldve saved ambrose vs harper for extreme rules


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

That's some straight black on black crime by prime time players lol.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Sheamus copying HHH's promos...


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

finalnight said:


> Sheamus copying HHH's promos...


More like Batista's promo from last year lol.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Sheamus speaking 10000% truth :lol

Goddamn he was trying to hurt people's feelings :lmao


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

finalnight said:


> Sheamus copying HHH's promos...


Meh, it was still a good promo.

Now the main event I've been waiting for. :mark:


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Watched Bryan/Sheamus for the 2nd time & it was great. Bryan proved once again why he is the absolute best in the world and Sheamus proved why he is the most underrated wrestler in the world. Great match.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Reigns interview was good, some people overreacting as usual. Good match with Bryan and sheamus so far.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Good match so far as expected from these two.


----------



## I MARK 4 VOLS (Mar 10, 2015)

Can we get Barrett on commentary as often as possible? The guy is gold.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Sheamus is a true heel, he embraces the hate like a motherfucker :clap


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

HOLY FUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## StraightYesSociety (Apr 4, 2014)

Is Bryan looking thinner? I haven't seen WWE in a long time.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I can't believe they actually showed the blood.


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

Stone Hot said:


> Reigns interview was good, some people overreacting as usual. Good match with Bryan and sheamus so far.


90% of the stuff he was saying was bullshit. For once it wasn't about the delivery but about what he was saying.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Sheamus/bryan was meh. Hitting a guy harder doesn't make a match better. And if sheamus is going to botch the orange crush every time he does it, tell him to stop using it.


----------



## Yes Era (Dec 8, 2013)

Reigns did alright in the segment..he has a long way to go. Haven't seen Bryan/Sheamus yet...


----------



## Old School Icons (Jun 7, 2012)

NEW DAY! 

*Cricket noise

:lol


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Sheamus pulling a Batista with his promo.


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

:wow

SmackDown seems to be pretty interesting this week, I might even watch the full show, haven't done that since October.


















































:wee-bey

Can't believe I just type "SmackDown" and "interesting" in the same sentence, the fuck is going on with WWE nowadays? :lol


----------



## Old School Icons (Jun 7, 2012)

After watching all of Smackdown I'm honestly going to despise John Cena as the US Champion more than any reign he has had recently.

The "Murica" stuff was so bad in that promo. They are so desperate for him to get him cheers they put him with the title and wave the US flag that won't get booed.

I didn't think it was possible but they made John Cena even more cringe than he already was :lol


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

To be honest I'm actually sort of digging this new heel Sheamus after that promo. His target seems to be the likes of Bryan and Ziggler; supposedly not real men. I'll very much enjoy him feuding with Bryan and/or Ziggler on that basis. Makes for an interesting dynamic.


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^ (Mar 15, 2014)

Bad News Barrett was an absolutely brilliant color commentator. Made JBL look amateurish (which he is) in that role. It beggers belief that they haven't had him on commentary during his numerous injury lay offs more. He should definitely look at taking up the role when he's done with his active career.

Also Sheamus / Bryan ruled, as did Ambrose / Harper. They're finally making the midcard matter, long may it continue.


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

The Tempest said:


> Can't believe I just type "SmackDown" and "interesting" in the same sentence, the fuck is going on with WWE nowadays? :lol


I have a feeling that the post Wrestlemania reshuffle of feuds made it interesting this week, after which it will stagnate as it usually does. I really hope they make Bryan, and that Intercontinental Championship, the focal point of the show going forward, because that alone will give me a reason to tune in. Knowing WWE though, it's unlikely to happen.


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

Alex said:


> I have a feeling that the post Wrestlemania reshuffle of feuds made it interesting this week, after which it will stagnate as it usually does. I really hope they make Bryan, and that Intercontinental Championship, the focal point of the show going forward, because that alone will give me a reason to tune in. Knowing WWE though, it's unlikely to happen.


Yeah I agree, the post WrestleMania week is unusually interesting for both RAW and SmackDown. After that, WWE returns to its status quo. RAW becomes a clusterfuck again and SmackDown returns to be totally irrelevant.

So I don't kid myself and will try to enjoy it this week, because from next Monday, everything will go back to "normal"


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Bryan vs Sheamus was enjoyable. And Saber Rider is right. Barrett was brilliant on commentary. Meanwhile JBL and Lawler were god awful as always. 

Poor Barrett. They stripped him of the gimmick that he got super over and made him some jobbing geek. The dude is insanely talented but also horrendously booked.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

I hope their plan is to turn Reigns heel... because if not they just made him a snivelling, lying face. That promo was all kinds of heel "I was so close but that guy swooped in and cheated me! I would have won! WON WON WON!". I'm all for the heel turn. Do it. 

But if he is kept face then they are proving they have no idea how to actually write/create babyfaces anymore. I mean, that is one rule of any real kind of face that still applies today.... don't start whining and making excuses for a loss. There is a reason Cena is one of the most hated. The few times he does lose, there is always some kind of excuse.


----------



## Top Heel (Mar 7, 2015)

*That move Naomi did was awsome.*

on Smackdown against Natalya, That leg ddt she did to get the win was just everything. It was effective, Unique, and new. never seen anything like it. 
only saw her do it at Survivor Series, and I feel l Iike it didn't get enough praise.
Thats what the Divas Division needs.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

*Re: That move Naomi did was awsome.*

I think I can remember her doing it to Cameron on an episode of Raw and thought it looked amazing but hadn't seen her do it since so glad she's started using it again. Anything is better than the Rear View though!


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Bryan/Sheamus was terrific as was Bad News on commentary. Ambrose/Harper was also a lot of fun.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

Enjoyed the main event between Sheamus and Daniel Bryan, the cut on Bryan's head looked nasty.


----------



## Eliko (Oct 2, 2014)

Bad News Barrett was so much better than any of the lame announcers they have on commentary.

Sheamus looked very good . loved those Rolling Release Suplexs .

Randy got really good pop. 

good smackdown .


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

The greatest Amurrican heel John Cena.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

That cut on Bryan looked bad, did he blade? It didn't look like he hit his head off the corner of the table


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I thought he hit his head on the table.


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

I think he hit it on the tv monitor when he fell forward...didn't look like he hit it on the table after a cpl different views of it.

Nasty cut though jesus.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Bad News Barrett needs to be on commentary more often, such a brilliant talker & he is hilarious.


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

Just finished watching the show.

Why can't SD be alyways like this? There was little to zero filler on this show, some storylines progressed, and the main event was fucking brutal.

I love Barrett's burial of the commentary team and, quite honestly, I'm digging Sheamus' new look and character :draper2

Anyway, I'm sure next week SD will return to be the useless show it's been for 4 years, it was fun while it lasted :toomanykobes


----------



## Molfino (Mar 21, 2011)

Was that a blade job? No way! Vince would never allow this surely?

Edit: Just rewatched, he didn't touch his head so it couldn't have been. Must've been legit.


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

"What about me Bad News?"

" you Saxton, haven't done anything in your entire life"

:barrett


----------



## elhijodelbodallas (Jan 30, 2014)

Pretty good show this was. I enjoyed Rollins' opening promo, Naomi/Natalya, the John Cena/Rusev segment was good and Ambrose/Harper and the main event were great.

Luke Harper is the most undervalued wrestler in the company. This guy is so freaking great, he should be a megastar and booked as an unstoppable monster because that's what he looks and also what he wrestles like. Top 10 in the entire company for me, without a doubt (along with Sami Zayn, Adrian Neville, Bryan, Seth Rollins, Brock, Cena, Roman Reigns, Rusev and Orton, if you're wondering).

Sheamus was great here, his new theme is excellent and he just looks and wrestles like a big badass bully. This is a 1000% improvement over his jolly babyface persona.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Dean using Kane's bathroom was Great.


----------

